# Under Coat Rake



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anybody have an undercoat rake they use and can recommend. Thanks!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rakes are more for double coated dogs. I would never use one on a Poodle. A good brush like a Universal is great for getting the coat brushed out down to the skin.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Thks for your advice. She is bathed and dried by forced air every 10 days. I was gone for 5 days and I swear my family took her hunting (which I know they didn't) she has a few areas that I had to slid a scissors into and then kind of scissor through the small areas of Matts.. I don't usually have this problem. I need to get the troublesome areas cleaned up before clipping her. I like to use clipper combs on the legs, which right this moment won'the work.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a double coated breed an undercoat rake certainly would get rid of matts but also far more coat than you would want to take out as they can cut through anything. In fact you have to blunt them in most cases otherwise they cut through the wire coat you want to keep on the double coats. 

I would suggest a matt splitter it cuts through bits so you can pull apart the matts to get them out worth out taking as much hair.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Groom-Prof...&qid=1485859176&sr=1-2&keywords=matt+splitter

Scissors work just as well if you don't have a wriggly pup.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree you don't need a rake for a poodle. We have one for Peeves, but I would never touch Lily or Javelin with it. On the occasions where I have found that mats got started I just use the blade of shears to split it before combing out what loosens up.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Rakes are more for double coated dogs. I would never use one on a Poodle. A good brush like a Universal is great for getting the coat brushed out down to the skin.


So is that just a slicker brush?


----------

